# Labels for Lip Balms



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I was wondering what you all are using for labels for the lib blam contianers.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

My mom makes hers on the computer and prints them onto sticky paper. I'm not that big into making the labels, just the honey!

-Nathanael


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Chef, See my post on label making program


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

well good luck with the labels. It seems you can't put the lip balm in the container without getting the sides of the container greasy. See how long a label sticks to a greasy container. Hint: use heat shrink bands to keep the labels on plus you get a product tamper protection to boot.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree with bee crazy that you need to use the heat shrink bands to hold a small label on. They're available at elementsbathandbody.com for around $3/100


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

you just have to be be careful when filling them, right?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I usually spill some on at least one out of ten that I fill


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*important news flash*

news flash just found out amy of amys bee labels is now able to do lip balm labels she is working on mine. has for filling the tubes I use a syringe use to inject turkeys with when cooking works great just make sure you clean it out real well when done


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I've gotten pretty good at pouring from the pan. Didn't spill a drop yesterday!


----------

